# Pre PSV exams?



## lynn power (29 Sep 2005)

hi im doing my psv and looking for a number of a company that does pre psv exams please can you help


----------



## mo3art (1 Oct 2005)

Try contacting the Carriage Office for accredited exam centres maybe?
Other than that, I do know that there is a night college in Finglas, I'm sorry the name escapes me at the moment that specialises in CPC's & PSV courses so they may be able to help you out.

Best of luck, it's a tough exam I hear!


----------



## redbhoy (3 Oct 2005)

PSV training centre up past Holles Street somewhere. It think its Lower mount Street. I did it and passed the test first time. Its a full day course and costs €240. I was glad i did it anyway. They have an ad in the Herald every day under Taxi's in the auto classifieds.

I think the number is  01-6623333. Ron and Pat. They can do some talking.


----------



## sam kumar (4 Jan 2010)

Looking for psv training for kildare.
industry knowledge/area knowledge with notes.
contact sam-0857055724


----------

